

Sammy and Kiwi, help us figure out the best architecture for a js framework - rpbertp13
http://blog.new-bamboo.co.uk/2009/11/10/thoughts-on-kiwi-js-in-relation-to-sammy-js

======
rpbertp13
Google group at:

<http://groups.google.com/group/kiwi-js>

We're still budding :)

